# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD'nin Karadeniz üzerindeki sinsi planları...

## bozok

*İşgalcilerin Gözü Hep Trabzon'da*

 

*ABD'nin Karadeniz ve Trabzon üzerindeki sinsi planları...*

ABD, Kafkaslar, Balkanlar ve Orta Doğu’yu tam anlamıyla kontrolü altına almak için Karadeniz’de bir üs kurmak istiyor. Bunun için de en stratejik bölge Trabzon’dur. ABD, Trabzon limanını, havaalanını ya da yeni inşa edilecek bir başka ulaşım merkezini kendisi için istiyor. Böylece bölgede Türkiye etkisizleştirilerek tam anlamıyla Amerikan hegemonyası kurulmak isteniyor. ABD bunu boşuna istemiyor. Trabzon tarih boyunca bölgenin en önemli stratejik kenti olmuştur. Bu nedenle, sürekli olarak işgal edilmek istenmiştir. Hatta, sözde Pontus-Rum devleti bile kurulması için ayak oyunlarına başvurulmuş ve bu oyunlar hala ABD ve AB tarafından sürdürülüyor. Son olarak ABD, Trabzon’da üs kurmak için harekete geçti. ABD, buradaki üsle, bölgeyi kontrol altına alarak, Büyük Orta Doğu Projesi’nin bir ileri aşamasına geçmek istiyor. Bu dizimizde, Trabzon’un tarihten günümüze neden önemli olduğunu araştırdık. 

*Osmanlıdan kalan son yurt parçası* 
Karadeniz’in stratejik önemi büyük illerinden Trabzon, kimi araştırmacılara göre tarihsel açıdan, Osmanlı’dan kalan son yurt parçası. Sinop’tan Hopa-Batum’a kadar uzanan Trabzon İmparatorluğu’ndan kalan son topraklar. Türkiye de, Trabzon da tarihte hem genişleme hem de gerileme zamanları yaşadı. Osmanlı İmparatorluğu’nun en geniş sınırlarından bugünkü Türkiye’ye kadar olan küçülme Trabzon için de geçerli oldu. Hatta Türkiye içinde kentin eski önemine denk düşecek diğer kimi kentlere davranılan cömert yaklaşımlar Trabzon için sergilenmedi. Erzurum, Sivas kongrelerinde ve Meclis’te Mustafa Kemal Atatürk’e muhalifliği, öte yandan bölgede Rus işgali yıllarında Rumların yeni bir Pontus devleti kurma hayalleri, Trabzon il haritası oluşturulurken Cumhuriyetin ilk hükümetlerine ve Atatürk’e olumsuz etkide bulunmuş, kentin olabildiğince küçük il sınırlarıyla bölgedeki merkez olma gücü azaltılmaya çalışılmıştır. Bu yüzden Rum çetelerinin son barınağı olan Santa Vadisi ve köyleri Zigana Dağları’nın kuzeyinde kalmalarına karşın Gümüşhane’ye bağlandı. 


Trabzon “Uç bölge” olma özelliğinden dolayı bölgeye sürgün yerleşmelerde hep savaşçı, mücadeleci topluluklar öne çıkar 
Trabzon ve yöresi Kral Mitridates’in kurduğu Pontus (Karadeniz) Devleti sınırlarında uç bir bölgedir. Bu “uç bölge” olma kaderi daha sonra Roma, Bizans döneminde de sürer. Daha sonra da Osmanlı döneminde derebeyleri güçlerini korudu. Osmanlı, Bizans’tan çok az değişikliklerle alıp uyguladığı tımar sistemi, Trabzon’da eski yarı bağımsız önde gelenlerin korunmasına, daha doğrusu etkinliklerini bu kez Müslümanlık ve Osmanlılık döneminde sürdürmelerine yol açtı. 1461’den sonra bölgenin etkin ailelerinin birçoğu Müslümanlaşarak yine etkinliklerini sürdürdüler. Trabzon “Uç bölge” olma özelliğinden dolayı Bizans’tan başlayan bölgeye sürgün yerleşmelerde hep savaşçı, mücadeleci topluluklar öne çıkar. 

*Günümüze kadar gelen aileler* 
Daha M.S 6. yüzyılda Tuna boylarında savaşçı bir Türk boyu olan Kıpçaklar, çok sonraları Osmanlı döneminde Arnavutluk’ta isyan çıkarıp asi derebeyleri Arnavutlar, savaşçı bir Türk boyu olan üepniler, bölgenin en eski halkı diye adlandırılan Tzan, yani üanlar Doğu Karadeniz’e yerleşti. 1880 yılında Osmanlı Valisi Sırrı Paşa, 13 Eylül tarihli bir raporunda önde gelen aileleri sıralar. ürnek vermek gerekirse, günümüzde bölgede halen varlığını sürdüren kimi ailelerin atalarının bunlar içerisinde olduğu görülür: Bahadıroğulları -Baduroğulları- (Vakfıkebir), Baltaoğulları (Rize), Cordanoğulları (Hopa), Ekşioğulları (Rize), Hacısalihoğulları (Tonya, Akçaabat), Kalcıoğulları (Akçaabat), Kuğuoğulları (Görele), San Alioğulları (Of), Telatoroğulları, Tuzcuoğulları (Rize), Bayraktaroğulları (Giresun), Hazinedaroğulları (Ordu), şatıroğulları (Yomra), Tüysüzoğulları (Rize-Arhavi), Silahtaroğulları, Kasapoğulları (Gümüşhane), üçüncüoğulları (Torul), Yakupoğulları (Kürtün). 

1461’den sonra Osmanlı’nın Anadolu eyalet sistemi içinde çoğu zaman eyalet başkentliği yaptı.

Trabzon gibi geçmişte bir imparatorluk başkenti olan 1461’den sonra Osmanlı’nın Anadolu eyalet sistemi içinde çoğu zaman bölgenin eyalet başkentliği yapmış bir kentin, Cumhuriyet döneminde il yapılırken kendine bağlı eski ilçe yeni illerden daha az bir toprakla sınırlandırılmış olması, örneğin Artvin’den, Gümüşhane’den, Giresun’dan ve Ordu’dan daha küçük bir il sınır büyüklüğüne sahip olması dikkat çekicidir. 

*Stratejik önemi oldukça fazla* 
Trabzon kendi bölgesinde stratejik bir merkezdir. Trabzon Bizans döneminden beri eyalet, başpiskoposluk, ticaret merkezi, liman ve İpek Yolu kapısı olma özelliğiyle hep yaşadı. I. Dünya Savaşı öncesi Trabzon’un stratejik önemi F. Engels’in “Doğu Sorunu” ile ilgili bir yazısında dile getirildi: “Karadeniz’e yapılan bir başka önemli ticaret daha var. İstanbul ve özellikle Asya Türkiye’sinde Trabzon, Asya içlerine, Fırat ve Dicle vadisine, İran ve Türkistan’a yapılan kervan ticaretinin başlıca pazarıdır. İki kentin Rum ve Ermeni tüccarları büyük ölçüde mamul İngiliz malları ithal eder. Bu mallar düşük fiyatları nedeniyle, hızla Asya’daki yerli sanayinin yerini alır. Böyle bir ticaret için Trabzon’un yeri başka noktalardan daha elverişli.” 

*Yunanlıların oyunu suya düştü* 
Demokrat Parti Eski Trabzon Milletvekili Tarihçi-Yazar Mahmut Goloğlu 1973 yılında yayınladığı Pontus kitabında, Rumların bu bölgede 1914’te Karadeniz kıyılarını işgal etmekte olan Ruslarla nasıl işbirliği yaptığını ve Pontus çetelerinin katlıamlarını şöyle anlatıyor: “1840 yılında Abdülmecit- Gülhane hattı humayunu ile Pontos sorunu ortaya çıkar. Daha sonra Hristiyan-Müslüman ikiliği oluştu. Trabzon’un Maçka ilçesinde ilk Hristiyan-Müslüman kavgaları ve tartışmaları başladı. 1895’te Trabzon Metropoliti Hristomos Rumları kışkırtmaya başlar, Sümela manastırı İstanbul Rum patrikhanesine bağlanır. Din adamları politikaya karışırlar. 1908’de Pontusçuluk çabaları hızla artar. Samsun’un, Pontus başkenti olacağından buradaki Pontusçular, daha sert ve yoğun çalışmalar yapar. Rum’ların Yunanlı Hıristiyan olduğu iddiaları Yunanistan tarafından ortaya atılır. Yunanistan’dan da 30 bin göçmen getirilir. 1912’lerde Pontusçuluk bir Yunan sorunu haline getirilir. 1914 yılında seferberlikten istifade ile Rumlar ayaklanma ve casusluk için teşkilatlandılar. Karadeniz kıyılarını işgal etmekte olan Ruslarla işbirliğine giriştiler. 


*Kasaba ve köylerde katliam* 
Trabzon’un işgali ile Pontus çeteleri Trabzon’un kasaba ve köylerinde katliam, yakma, yıkım ve yağmalara girişti. İşte bu, (savaşta, silahlı isyan, düşmanla işbirliği, katliam, yakma, yıkma, yağma) tüm dünyada en büyük savaş suçudur. Pontusçular bu suçu işlemişlerdir. Ermeniler gibi... şimdi, masumiyet çığlıkları atmaktadırlar. Tümüyle savunmasız olan Türk halkı ilk kez silahlanmak ve organize olmak zorunda kalmışlardır. 1917 Rus ihtilali ile yalnız kalan Pontusçular, Rusların yerine Türk kuvvetlerinin gelmesiyle sinmişler ve fakat gizli yakma, yıkma ve casusluk çabalarına devam etmişlerdir. Trabzon metropoliti Hrisantos ise Pontusçuları birliğe davet ediyor ve onları kışkırtıyordu. Trabzon’daki Pontusçular halkın silahlanması ve 1919’da 15. Kolordu Komutanı Kazım Karabekir’in Trabzon’a gelmesiyle fena durumda kalmışlardı. Fakat Samsun bölgesindeki 16 Pontusçu çete felaket estiriyorlardı. Merzifon ve İstanbul’daki Pontus kulüplerinden büyük moral yardım görüyorlardı: ünce Pontus kurulacak, sonra tüm Anadolu işgal edilerek Bizans ihya edilecekti. Hrisantos, Paris Barış Konferansı’na bir muhtıra vererek, Rumların çoğunlukta olduğunu (Türk, Oflu, Sürmeneli, Kafkaslı vb.) gibi uydurmalarla ispat etmek istemişti. Yunanlılar Karadeniz’in Yunan gölü olduğunu ima için ona Pontus Euxinus adı vermişlerdi. Yunanlılar, tüm çabalarına rağmen Anadolu’da büyük bir ayaklanma başaramadılar. Bazı Rumlar biz Hıristiyan Türküyüz diyerek isyanı reddediyorlardı. 


*İntikam alırcasına ayaklanma* 
Doğu Karadeniz’i vatandan ayırmak için bir bahane bulup İzmir’i işgal ettikleri gibi bu bölgeyi de işgal etmek tek çareydi. Mondros Antlaşması’na uyarak. İşgal devletleri bir nota vererek, eğer bu yörede asayiş sağlanmazsa işgal etmek gereğinde kalacaklarını bildirdiler. Bunun üzerine saray, Bu bölgede asayişi sağlamak üzere Mustafa Kemal Paşayı 9’uncu Ordu müfettişi olarak görevlendirdi. 19 Mayıs 1919 Mustafa Kemal Paşa Samsun’a çıkıp duruma el koydu ve Yunan planı suya düştü. Hrisantos, Londra’dan yardım istedi. General Harbord bu sırada raporunu yazmaktaydı: ” Türkler bulundukları bölgelerde çoğunluktadırlar. “ Pontusçular yeniden ve bu sefer intikam alırcasına ayaklandılar. Samsun, Amasya ve Gümüşhane bölgesinde kan gövdeyi götürdü. 


*Yeniçağ*

*27.07.2009*

----------

